# Unidentified Pistol



## marmotking (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a pistol that I inherited from my grandfather. It's a very strange beast. It's bolt action and looks to be .22 caliber. There are no markings on it what-so-ever. No caliber, no serial number, no manufacturer. It's got furniture on it that was clearly carved by my grandfather. Being a "modern" gun owner, the fact that there are no markings make me wonder if it's legal. I guess if it's old enough it might not have any sort of markings. My guess is that it's quite old, based on some of the other stuff I inherited. I'm sure it must be at least pre-1950's and perhaps much older as a couple of other ones I have are 1910 and earlier.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

looks like your pistol started life as a STEVENS 52-A SPRINGFIELD .22 SINGLE SHOT.

barrel cut down, adjustable sight added and pistol grip carved and since it is now a short barreled rifle it may just violate NFA if you are in the states.


----------



## marmotking (Aug 10, 2011)

If that's the case, a sledge hammer might be in order. Are you sure of it?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

under the NFA......

"Short Barreled Rifles (SBRs) - this category includes any firearm with a buttstock and either a rifled barrel under 16" long or an overall length under 26". The overall length is measured with any folding or collapsing stocks in the extended position. The category also includes firearms which came from the factory with a buttstock that was later removed by a third party."


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

marmotking said:


> If that's the case, a sledge hammer might be in order. Are you sure of it?


i would contact the local ATF and ask for an opinion IF it has sentimental value..... if not, remove the stock immediately and then its no longer a short barrel rifle, its a stockless rifle , but you cant keep the pistol grip because that makes it a "component" and its the same as having it assembled.


----------



## marmotking (Aug 10, 2011)

OK, I shall destroy it at once! I assume a sledge hammer to completely obliterate it would be sufficient.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

marmotking said:


> OK, I shall destroy it at once! I assume a sledge hammer to completely obliterate it would be sufficient.


or you could disassemble it and toss the barrel in the trash, then buy a new stock and barrel and shoot your new antique.


----------

